# 1st & 2nd edition of The Sil



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

I have the 1st & 2nd edition of The Sil and was wondering what all changes were made?

I know the Kings of Numenor and what it says in the Preface to the 2nd edition, but I have never done a chapter by chapter comparison.

I don't care if it's the smallest detail, I'm just real curious about all the changes made.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Mar 27, 2003)

Well,I have only the second one.But I can't understand why do you ask such question?Just read the two books and see what are the differences.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 1, 2003)

Gil-Galad-That isn't as easy as it sounds. Melko Belcha, you may be intrested in the revised Silmarillion project on the www.barrowdowns.com forum. We are currently working on the Valaquenta.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 2, 2003)

That's an interesting place,especially the personality test.


----------

